# OUT OF SHADOWS documentary



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I thought this documentary deserves its own thread.

It is very recent and with over 17 million views on YouTube already.

Have you seen it? What do you think about it?

"The Out Of The Shadows documentary lifts the mask on how the mainstream media & Hollywood manipulate & control the masses by spreading propaganda throughout their content."


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I don't think there is any deep conspirational connection between Hollywood and the CIA (if that is what the movie claims, I did not watch it). However, I do think that the US government has been developing propaganda tools
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perception_management
whether they employ it on their own citizens or not I do not know. They have certainly been employing it abroad.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Will watch it on our TV set. 
Tanks


----------

